# Anyone From CT or MA



## melbel04

Hi Everyone,I just wanted to know if anyone is from CT or even MA. I live in CT and I am thinking about starting a support group.Mel


----------



## midge78

I would like to see a group also, I am from Massachusetts.


----------



## 13922

Hi Mel - I am from southern MA and would love to attend a support group! Let me know!


> quote:Originally posted by melbel04:Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to know if anyone is from CT or even MA. I live in CT and I am thinking about starting a support group.
> 
> Mel


----------



## smiley

I live in CT and would be thrilled about a support group!


----------



## Mike02vr6

I am from Ct and would be interested in a group.mike


----------



## 20708

Hi, I'm in southeast MA and I, too, would love a support group. Keep me posted....


----------



## NancyCat

I'm north of Boston and would love a support group too. I'll keep checking back.


----------



## 19655

I'm from West of Boston (off 495) and would love a support group -- even online. Maybe a weekly chat using ibsgroup.org's chat room to start, until there's more interest.Any others interested?


----------



## 17176

hello to the 3 M's.. mike, midge and mark


----------



## 14805

I'm in Connecticut and would love to talk with others who understand this problem. I have IBS-D and it's pretty much ruining my life.


----------



## 17176

Hello and welcome nightfly


----------



## smiley

I'm from Northern CT and would just about die if I saw a support group open up!







I'd be thrilled!


----------



## 22859

I'm from MA, near Boston... are there any teens from the area that would want a support group?


----------



## 16078

I live in MA. and am 20. Let me know if anybody knows of any support groups!


----------



## blaaaa

Hi,I am new here. I am from Western Mass and would be interested in online support. I am sick of feeling like this. Does anyone have any suggestions on relaxation tips. I feel that I need how to calm myself down before it gets bad or to help me keep my mind off of it.


----------



## NancyCat

blaaa-Its hard but with practice I have finally been able to for the most part relax my body, its harder to relax my mind. What is effective for me is to lie on my left side, rub/massage my lower back while breathing in a relaxed way, taking in a breath and slowly letting it out, over and over again.Mikes tapes are VERY EFFECTIVE in helping you to relax, I cant say they totally help (me) with IBS issues, but his voice is soothing and the music is relaxing. Look in the section that cookiesformarilyn moderates for more about Mikes tapes. Hope this helps


----------



## Disney fan

Hi Piper I to live in Southern Ma (Blackstone)! If I hear of a group I'll let you know. Will you do the same for me? Just e-mail.


----------



## Theresa_In_Pain

i'm from Massachusetts.


----------



## Verynycegirl

I'm from South Eastern Ma and would also love a support group ....Even an online group would be wonderful!!!


----------



## wcugirl

21 year old from CT. Currently doing an internship in GA but may be returning to the North soon. Let me know!!


----------



## Guest

I am in RI and I would like to join. When and where do you meet?


----------



## jody55

I would also like to join a support group, and I live in southeastern MA.Are there any groups?


----------



## math_and_music

Did an IBS support group for Massachusetts ever get formed?Thanks.


----------



## Whodathunk

Hi, I'm from Cambridge and would love to attend a support group in this area.Please let me know if anything develops? Many thanks to you all.


----------



## LilyWillow

Central MA and would love to find a good supportive doctor to help me. Does anyone go to a IBS doc they would recommend?


----------



## johnwalnycky

I was thinking the same thing. I live in CT and would like to meet and talk, I am now going through my 2nd divorce caused by my constant resentment and anger over having this issue. Pick a date and place and I'll be there.


----------



## Myrrh

Did the CT-based group ever form? I'm the organizer for another (non-IBS-related) Meetup group & would be willing to start an IBS Meetup group for CT (if there aren't any yet), but I would like to have a co-organizer or two to help me with scheduling & logistics (e.g., finding places where we can meet, showing up if/when I'm not available). Anyone willing to help out? Also, if there's already a CT-based IBS support/Meetup group, please let me know.


----------



## xoxirishrose

I also live in CT and think meeting other people who have to deal with this could be helpful. I wouldn't mind helping organize something if anyone was still interested. Please feel free to contact me or just post in this forum if you're interested.

~Ashley


----------



## PajamaKitty

I would really love to join a support group in the MA/CT area. Would Worcester be a good location to meet for people? I have a really amazing doctor there who works with IBS and IBD patients and if I talk to her there is a chance I could get us a meeting space at the hospital/med school... maybe. I will ask her tomorrow when I see her. If Worcester would work for anyone here interested, please respond and let me know. If there is significant interest, hopefully we can make this happen.

Does anyone else have or know of a possible meeting place in MA/CT? To really make this happen we need to first find a space to meet.


----------



## Bravo06

Im from Dartmouth, Ma and would really like to be part of a group. I have IBS-D and am 36. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Im an Army Veteran too.


----------

